# Holiday home in murcia



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi 
We are going to murcia in 3 weeks looking to buy a holiday home can anyone give me some advice as i have read some horror stories about buying in spain but its not put me off of going to see what its like and for the extra security we have are looking at a gated complex for peace of mind.

Thanks


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you mean the city of Murcia, or the general area, or are you referring to the airport?

Any which way - you might like to consider a long term rental for maybe a year - depends on your financial circumstances of course.

There are plenty of places where you can get a very nice 2-bed flat for 350€ per month - you don't actually have to be there for the whole year, and it could give you lots of time to explore.

You haven't said if you already know the area?

Steve


----------



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

stevec2x said:


> Do you mean the city of Murcia, or the general area, or are you referring to the airport?
> 
> Any which way - you might like to consider a long term rental for maybe a year - depends on your financial circumstances of course.
> 
> ...


thanks for your replyy we are looking near a town called rolden and to rent a place for a year it will be hard for us as we will use it weekend and school hoildays so thats why we was looking to buy.
we have been to spain befour and liked the people and spain. we have looked in france but the people not that nice.
i was just looking for some pointers on what people say what to do and what not to do and some advice on utilities bills/ shopping/ taxes etc


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Remember, its very very very easy to buy in Spain, but not that easy to sell so rent for at least a year to make sure that the long term commitment of buying is really for you all.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

We bought a place in Murcia last year - and visited Rolden as well as lots of other places! It's definitely a good idea to visit a few times first for short stays in rentals. But on the other hand, I know lots of impulsive people who bought somewhere more spontaneously and haven't regretted it. It's your choice at the end of the day.

The rental laws in Murcia are very strict so do bear that in mind. They don't officially allow the rental of private houses to tourists at the moment. But like all regions in Spain, it's currently beings reviewed. But if it's only for your use then that's not an issue.

When you say Roldan, are you looking at La Torre Golf by any chance?? Some lovely cheap places there, but it's quite remote - and community fees are €150 a month (ouch!). 

Good luck with your plans


----------



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

yer are going to look there and i know its 150 per month i thought for the security its fine so is that exspensive for a service charge in spain???? 
we are gonna look at some others properties around murica but i just want to make sure that the property is gonna be ok as we are not gonna live there and just use it for a holiday home.
Thanks for reply


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

sbrennans said:


> yer are going to look there and i know its 150 per month i thought for the security its fine so is that exspensive for a service charge in spain????
> we are gonna look at some others properties around murica but i just want to make sure that the property is gonna be ok as we are not gonna live there and just use it for a holiday home.
> Thanks for reply


Yes, especially if the banks holding all the repo's don't pay theirs, which they normally don't.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Remember, its very very very easy to buy in Spain, but not that easy to sell so rent for at least a year to make sure that the long term commitment of buying is really for you all.


I agree that renting in sensible while you work out wether you like a place enough to make a long term commitment. But, it's not true that it's not easy to sell. If you buy a place in a sought-after area it can be quite easy to sell it when you need to. Keep that in mind when you are buying. Some places look like great value for money but if they're on a complex where dozens of others are constantly up for sale then you will have trouble shifting it when you need to.

And 150 a month is at the top end of what people pay in fees.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, especially if the banks holding all the repo's don't pay theirs, which they normally don't.


True. I wouldn't buy into a place where banks are holding onto many of the other properties. The banks might not pay the fees while they are holding them and may one day massively discount their stock.


----------



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for your info i have done some research and there is not a lot of repo properties on the 2 development that i am looking at.
But your commets have give me food for thought and is much appreciated.
Also can you give me a ball park price for a 3 bed house utilitys cost per month in spain and do they have like a council tax you have to pay?


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi - sorry I've been away for a few days and just catching up! Yes, personally I think €150 a month in community fees is a lot. But you DO get a choice of about 25 swimming pools - and, like you said, great security. But, for comparison, we have a townhouse in a village about 15 miles away (2 miles from coast) with a shared pool and our fees are about €220 A YEAR. But, of course, we don't have the lovely grounds - just a nice little central area and the area around the pool. Although it's easy to think it would be nice to have peace of mind with the security, as mentioned in another recent post you're actually more likely to be broken in when the place is occupied! As most thieves are opportunist and want to wait until they know people are there with money, phones, laptops etc.

And yes, there is a tax similar to council tax (I can't remember the name I'm afraid!). Our is €200 a year - a bit better than in the UK where we pay about that much a month!

Rp


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

the tax is known as the IBI like council tax. ours is 202 euros a year, that is for a two bedroomed villa. our community fees are 18:54 euros a month.
electricity is more expensive than the UK. ours works out at 70-80 per month. water about 25 per month.
gas is normally bottled, and is used mainly for water heating. a "bombero" costs 13:50 euros and lasts between 3-4 weeks.

we are also in murcia over towards mazarron.


----------

